# Goat Toy Ideas



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey do any of y'all have any ideas for goat toys for my friend's 3 month old and my 2 year old Nigerians that stay together. Now that they ARE together they play a lot and I'd like to keep 'em active. I have access to 
-- wood boards ( both short and pretty long )
-- some PVC
-- twine 
-- umm, other stuff you might find laying around a barn. 

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just have Little Tikes stuff like picnic tables and climbing cubes.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Old tires work good for anything from play toys to hay feeders. I hung an ATV tire between two corner posts with some rope and my goats rub on it and hit it. Its in the top right hand corner of my webcam(in my signature) right now. And you can see their box with a ramp too. It was a cargo box we made to ship some tools that we cut holes on the sides so they can go in and out. It makes a good shelter too.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Ask your electric company if they have any spools that the wire comes on. They sell them for a small fee or just give them away.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

We have a cleanup day where we can put big items out for the trash or garage sales are good for picking up toys. We have some little tykes slides. My daughters old play house they love jumping through the windows when they are little. My husband made a wood platform with a ramp. Even a bunch of wood boxes for them to jump around on works well.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you have any old socks? And a tennis ball? Put the tennis ball in the sock and hook the sock to something and they can use there nose or feet and bang it around.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I Have a ramp and some wood stumps but I'm talkin more like, balls and stuff, I don't know... Lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What about a herding ball? They're made for dogs with a string herding instinct. They push them around and essentially herd them. Goats might enjoy them?


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Several dog toys, mounted to the end of the girl's deck. Big balls to kick around, a tether-ball that they love th head butt. Lots of things to climb on etc. Click my web site below to get some ideas. My doe Molly's favorite toy, a big pink bucket that she likes to carry around the pen, and wear on her head!

I'd stay away from string or twine that they might choke on though...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

had one lady share she puts roof tiles on a little tykes slide....they play and keep their hooves trimmed all at once lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You know what I love? picking up little coffee tables from the curb that people are throwing out. Anything steady that they can jump on is an instant win for the goats


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have an old bridge for when i did obstical riding for shows when i showed horses that dad made metal stand for when my Tied up dog needed shelter then we put it in the goat pen after my dog was trusted off the tieout. 
They love it the specially love to "sunbathe" on it and sleep on it
Also try turning suitable dog houses upside down 
And a see saw
I also wanna get little tikes stuff.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and also some tieres big and small and barles like they use for barrel racing
And some basketballs but prepare for them to get popped!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

xymenah said:


> Old tires work good for anything from play toys to hay feeders. I hung an ATV tire between two corner posts with some rope and my goats rub on it and hit it. Its in the top right hand corner of my webcam(in my signature) right now. And you can see their box with a ramp too. It was a cargo box we made to ship some tools that we cut holes on the sides so they can go in and out. It makes a good shelter too.


I clicked on your link, but I get "page not found"


----------

